# Any ideas what could be going on - could I be pregnant?



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi so am looking for a bit of input or advice. 

2 cycles ago I had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy - my first ever pregnancy I am aware of so was both exciting and disappointing.

Now this cycle I started taking vitex so don't know if that has had an effect - but I had very strong ovulation pains, then 5dpo I had a few drops of pink blood on wiping, and from then on I have felt a very slight dull pain in my pelvis on right hand side where I think my right ovary is. 12dpo (on Friday) I had some very light cramps much less than normal for pms, then a little pink blood in the evening. Then yesterday (13dpo) I bled for half a day. This is when my period would have been due, either yesterday or today. By the afternoon there was absolutely nothing to indicate a period though, not a drop of blood. Then in the early hours of last night I woke up to a gush of pink blood (sorry if TMI) and a little bleeding followed, but this morning again there is no trace of my period whatsoever. I have done a First Response test this morning which was negative. My boobs are much fuller than normal and have been the past week, and this dull pain in my right pelvis continues - it's hardly even a pain more like a pressure I am just aware of. 

Anyone experienced anything like this or have any ideas what is going on? My cycle is usually pretty regular but I had similar type bleeding when I got my chemical.... Just wondering if could be pregnant but not picking it up yet, or (hopefully not) it might indicate a possible ectopic?

Thoughts, experiences and advice welcome! Thanks. X


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi hun hmm   doesn't sound like pregnancy but do wonder if you have a cyst as that could def make you feel that way esp as you have continuous one-sided pain and bleeding sporadically, keep an eye but cysts usually resolve once the cycle, hormones etc starts over again.

x


----------



## Poppy41London (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for replying Blondie. Yes I thought probably isn't pregnancy especially as since posting have had a bit more bleeding but more regular in appearance and amount. Have been reading up and maybe you are right it could be a cyst. I have a doctors appointment tomorrow anyway to get some blood test results so will ask her what she thinks. I hope it does resolve and can get on properly with my next cycle. Hate all these extra concerns in addition to just TTC - like we don't have enough to deal with!! Really appreciate you taking the time to respond. X


----------

